# Micro ATL Light



## sunny_nites (Jan 16, 2015)

This is one of those projects I've had in the back of my mind for a long time. Finally got a hold of some equipment that let me make it a reality.

Say hello to my little friend:





















Calling this little guy The Micro ATL (Aluminum Triple LED) Light.

Milled aluminum body and top, three Cree 5mm, neutral white, 15 degree LEDs, driven by a X-Light Micro controller and powered by 150mah of rechargeable lithium polymer goodness. Also has three neodymium rare earth magnets so it can clamp onto metal for hands free operation.





Wow, I need to dust that desk.


X-light micro driver on low:





And High:





Approximate dimensions for the Micro ATL are:
L = 49.5mm (1.9"), H=9mm (.345"), W=25mm (1")
The 150mah lipo gives it an approximate max run time of over 2 hours at full brightness. I haven't measured the current on the lowest setting but it would run for a very long time.

The 10-32 set screw in the side covers the charging port:






Anyone that has been around for a while will probably notice a resemblance to another small milled light that came out a while back. 

Saber Wolfs Mini Tag Light saga turned out to be a tragic event for a light with such potential.
I actually tried to buy a couple full metal Tag Light chassis from Saber Wolf to install my own electronics in. Probably turned out to be lucky break for me that he declined as I likely would have paid for them and still would have had to make my own. And I would have missed out on the challenge and fun of designing and building the Micro ATL!

Micro ATL Light all milled up and waiting for its electronics. The custom made silicone gasket in the back ground also serves as the switch cover:





I'm using the membrane switch that comes on the X-Light controller and a silicone switch cover rather than a hard button cover. This reduces the likely hood of the light turning on in a pocket or on a keychain. So far, all of the people that I have made these for say there have been no accidental power ups (I really didn't intend on making these for sale but so far, everyone that sees the one I carry wants one. Oddly enough, even non flashlight enthusiasts). I carry mine in my pocket daily and so far have never had an accidental power on.
Just realized I don't have a picture of the lights insides wired up. Will post one soon. Not much to see though, similar to under the hood of a modern car; mostly battery and the circuit board for the controller.






Family photo:






These are some early prototypes:





I used a much thinner gasket on these first units and a GID switch cover. Note the smaller charger port in the light on the bottom and no port at all on the top unit.

The light on top was the first one I made and the lid has to be removed to charge it. These lights are not quite as long as the later versions and clock in around 43mm, excluding the tail extension. The tail extension on the lid for the split ring attachment gave way to the, cleaner and simpler to make, notched body version and I went with the much easier to find larger charging jack.

I'm calling these early prototypes, gen 1, the newer ones pictured at the begging are gen 2. I'm currently working on what will probably be the final type, gen3. Primarily the same as the gen 2 but will have a 240mah lipo and will be around 2 to maybe 3 mm longer. Otherwise the same but should run over 4 hours on high.






The LEDs and charger jack are potted to assist in water resistance but the battery and controller are not and can be accessed for service or replacement. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## nein166 (Jan 25, 2015)

These look great!

Hey have you thought about adding a locator light into it so its always glowing? Maybe it could glow through the 3clear 5mm's


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 25, 2015)

Well done,makes a refreshing change to see something like this.


----------



## sunny_nites (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks!

Oddly enough, I do have a 3mm blue LED, running at 5micro amps, added to a really early plastic prototype. It shows through the 5mm white LEDs and actually works very well. I have been thinking about adding them to the full metal versions in one of two ways;
1) As nein166 mentioned and like the plastic prototype, behind the 5mm white LEDs.
2) Using a clear silicone gasket/switch cover which would, in theory at least, provide some level of glow around the entire light.

I'll post some pics with the (let's call it a beacon ) blue LED as soon as I can put some examples together.


----------



## darkknightlight (Jan 25, 2015)

Subscribed! I really like the look and function of this light. Can't wait to see gen 3!


----------



## sunny_nites (Jan 25, 2015)

Rough cut of the Gen3 Micro ATL with the blue beacon light behind the beams.





Thinking about going with an internal gasket on the gen3 as compared to the gen2 with the external gasket. The gen3 will have a thicker lid but will just be slightly taller than the gen2 due to the internal gasket.

Note the middle LED on the gen3 is lower than the two outside LEDs. On the gen2 Micro ATLS, I was placing the middle LED just slightly higher than the two outside lights and this gen3 prototype was an accidental, upside down cut. Going forward the gen 3 and any other gen2s I make will have all three LEDs at the same level.





The beacon is a bit hard to see in normal light, so I took this pick using a black light. The beacon isn't quite this bright in complete darkness but it does show up quite well.


----------



## nein166 (Jan 26, 2015)

While the clear gasket with glow would look nice Gen3 with internal gasket looks better


----------



## sunny_nites (Jan 26, 2015)

That's the consensus I got when I showed the mockup around; everyone voted for the internal gasket.

Unfortunately, once I put made a clear gasket and assembled the components, I realized it would not work. The blue LED is under the controller circuit and would not light up the gasket at all.

Just for kicks, I did put just the chassis together without the controller and battery and it did look pretty darn cool. Not sure why I didn't think to get a picture of it but I'll put it back together and take a couple of snaps just for fun.


----------



## psychbeat (Jan 26, 2015)

These look awesome!
Might be nice with hiCRI emitters if they make em in that size


----------



## sunny_nites (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks and good idea!

I have been looking around for some hi CRI 5mms and they do appear to be available but crazy hard to obtain.

As luck would have it, there is a nice, warm tint 5mm, Nichia LED that comes with the X-Light Micro controller. I've noticed in the past, that adding the Nicia to the middle of two Cree neutral LEDs does "warm up" the beam nicely.

The first gen3 I'm working on will have that configuration and I will post some beam shot comparisons probably by tomorrow.

Was going to post some pics of the clear gasket (mock up only, as I mentioned it won't work in the current configuration) and an interior shot but my photo hosting site seems to be down.

Stay tuned!


----------



## sunny_nites (Jan 26, 2015)

As I mentioned earlier, the clear gasket concept unfortunately won't work but I did think it looked pretty cool:






Under the hood gen3 and side by side with the X-Light donor for a size comparison.


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 27, 2015)

SN: I've got a Nighthawk USB cell phone booster that does that "light up gasket" thing. It's a pretty slick looking feature. IMHO, it'd be worth the effort.

Cool work, btw. Cute as a button!


----------



## sunny_nites (Jan 27, 2015)

First gen3 off the assembly line!









Yeah, I know, they were supposed to have the LEDs all at the same level but I had one blank left with the raised middle LED.






Thanks, nein166, for the suggestion to go with the beacon! A little more complicated to wire up but the results were well worth it.


----------



## psychbeat (Jan 27, 2015)

Dig it. 

How many are u gonna make & will they be for sale?


----------



## sunny_nites (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for your interest!

The honest answer is; I'm not sure.

I did sell several of the gen2s, as I'm calling them now, locally without really intending them for sale. I primarily like working on this stuff as a hobby and way to relax but as I mentioned earlier everyone that saw one wanted one, so I did a small run and sold them all out.

What might be the two main sticking points is that it takes an insane amount of time to put one of these pups together and although it may not look like it the $$ for all the individual components adds up pretty quick.

That being said, if I get enough people interested in purchasing a gen3 Micro ATL at what it would be worth for me to invest the time and effort to build, I will look into making a production run.

The price would be $85.00 US and would include the gen3 Micro ATL, of course, a hex wrench to open the charger port and a USB charger with a neodymium magnet to attach the wrench to. There was a hodge podge of chargers that went out with the gen2s but I have a source for a very nice, self contained USB charger that would output over 300mah, if you have a USB port that can provide that.

If your interested, let me know and if I get enough interest, I'll see what I can do. 

This will not, I repeat, not be a pre-pay sale! No cash will exchange hands until the light is ready to ship. I would ask though, that you think about it and if your willing to commit that you please not back out down the road


----------



## KuanR (Jan 27, 2015)

This looks great and you priced it very fairly! Would it be possible to make these in titanium?


----------



## kiely23+ (Jan 28, 2015)

interested :twothumbs


----------



## sunny_nites (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey guys, thanks for the interest!

I'll have to check on the titanium. I know they could be made but the price might be pretty steep.


----------



## Mark Yan (Feb 9, 2015)

that's so humanitary


----------



## nfetterly (Feb 9, 2015)

I would certainly like one - particularly with the warm Nichia as one of the 3 LEDs. Titanium would be nice, but probably drive the price up too much.


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 9, 2015)

Interested. Ditto on the nice warm Nichia. Neat project and nice work too.


----------



## sunny_nites (Feb 9, 2015)

Afraid titanium is on the back burner for the foreseeable future. I wouldn't be able to run it on my mill and none of the machinists I spoke with seemed interested in the volumes I would probably be looking at.

So, moving on with the aluminum build; I found a slightly smaller version of the 240mah lipo in a limited quantity. Going to use those for the gen 3 until the source runs out (might have to come up with a gen 3.5 for the longer 240mah lipos after that). Mainly, this will allow me to go with the original length specs from the gen 2 of 49.5mm. Other specs of the gen 3 are, approximately: width = 25.2mm and height= 9.3mm

Going to stick with the warm Nichia center LED. It really does warm up the beam nicely, oh and the blue beacon behind the LEDs of course.

I'm going to go with an initial run of 9 gen 3 Micro ATLs and see how it goes. I already have a couple spoken for but if anyone is interested let me know and I will put you on a list of first come first served.
If I understand correctly, so far I have definite interest from:
kiely23+
nfetterly
Str8stroke

Anyone else interested, let me know. That leaves four lights unspoken for at the moment. 

Also, I have at least one used gen 2 coming back in for a trade in on a gen 3. If anyone is interested in the used gen 2 let me know, I would offer it at a good discount.

I'll get the payment arrangements and shipping charges together shortly. Also, probably going to have to move this over the the sales section of CPF. I'll put a link in this post as soon as I get that set up.

Thanks!


----------



## sunny_nites (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey guys, 1 more micro ATL locked in locally. Anyone else interested let me know. Three left. Thanks!!


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 10, 2015)

I forgot to mention, can you have them machine some slots for tritium or glow powder?? On side would be really neat. So you can see it from the side when your keys are down. No worries about how you set it down. Just a idea.


----------



## moshow9 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm in for one sunny_nites.


----------



## sunny_nites (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks, moshow9, your on the list!

Checking on the trit slots, but probably be around $2us/slot.


----------



## nfetterly (Feb 13, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> probably be around $2us/slot.



I would be in for a trit slot on each side and one on the back (3 total).


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 13, 2015)

No problem adding a few extra US$$ for trit slots. That would really be awesome. I would happily pay $20 for 10 slots. Giving us max flexibility. If someone didn't want to mess with trits, then they could do glow powders, or just leave them blank. 

Trit size ideas would be: 3mm x 10mm or 2mm x 12mm. Any folks have other size suggestions? I have these because they are some of the ones that Tain uses. It would be nice to try and keep it a "common" slot.


----------



## sunny_nites (Feb 13, 2015)

It's probably hard to visualize how tiny these lights are with the zoomed in photos and all. But take a look at the pic next to the X-Light micro housing, the Micro ATL is slightly longer but smaller in every other dimension.


The height of the body is 6mm, the top is 3mm. You really would be limited to the 6mm body for vertical trit slots, which would allow for a 4mm to maybe a 5mm long slot, unless the top was permanently sealed to the bottom and even that would only allow maybe an 8mm long trit. The wall thickness is approximately 3.8mm, which would probably limit you to possibly a 2mm diameter trit tube to keep it from sticking out beyond the wall and to keep the tube protected. There is a bit more flexibility with a longitudinal trit. you could maybe go with dual 2mm x up to 40mm trits on the non charging port side and dual 2 x 20mm trits on the charging port side. Unfortunately the top and bottom are too thin to allow for any type of slotting.


I'll try to get some mockups to give you an idea what they might look like shortley.


----------



## sunny_nites (Feb 13, 2015)

Also, sorry not that up on tritium tubes, is a 2mm diameter trit tube actually 2mm in diameter or is that the slot it would fit in?


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 13, 2015)

2mm is the size of the tube. So the slot would need to larger. I can measure some slots when I get home to see exactly what size you would need for a 2mm tube to insert. 

Longitudinal is what I had in mind. Nice long trits on each side.


----------



## sunny_nites (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## nfetterly (Feb 14, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> Longitudinal is what I had in mind. Nice long trits on each side.



Works for me. The bigger they are the brighter they are.


----------



## sunny_nites (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi guys,

Sorry for the delay. I've been working with a new machine shop that is going to use a water jet to cut out the blanks and various holes in the lids. Lot more work getting the dimensions right than you would think.

Should have the four lights that are spoken for here ready sometime on the week of March 2nd. 

Please get the exact dimensions and placement for the trits by the middle of next week. With the small real estate to work with, the limit would have to be a single (said dual on the last page but per the machinist, there isn't enough room to put more than one) 2mm x up to 40mm trit on the non charging port side and a single 2 x 20mm trits on the charging port side.

Vertical trits could be up to 5mm in length and a max of 2mm diameter and could be placed on all sides except for the front (LED business end).

Thanks!


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 19, 2015)

Keep us posted, pimp daddy! I'd love to see the trit job you're talking about.


----------



## sunny_nites (Mar 4, 2015)

Couple of updates:

The machine shop is taking a bit longer than first expected but should the parts back from them in another week or two at the most.

I'm going to be using all Nichia LEDs instead of the two neutral Crees and one Nichia. These are hi cri and run around 3600k. Everyone OK with that change?


----------



## kiely23+ (Mar 5, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> I'm going to be using all Nichia LEDs instead of the two neutral Crees and one Nichia. These are hi cri and run around 3600k. Everyone OK with that change?



:twothumbs


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm on the fence with 3600K - for me 3000K is too warm and 4000K is okay, I've never had 3600K.yy

Given they are Hi CRI okay


----------



## sunny_nites (Mar 5, 2015)

I will post beams shots when the LEDs come in and if they appear two warm, we can mix up the combination of LEDs to "cool" the beam down a bit if needed per individual preference.


----------



## moshow9 (Mar 5, 2015)

I much prefer the change myself to 3600K


----------



## sunny_nites (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi guys, was hoping some LEDs would show up today but looks like it will be Monday before I can post any beam shots.

In the mean time, had some time to kill. So...

Wondered how a Micro ATL would look in brass. Technically, I guess that would be a Micro BTL. Going to have to do some rethinking on the acronym. 

Anyway, on with the show:







Really liked the way it turned out. Always liked the way brass looks for a flashlight.










And next to an aluminum Micro ATL with lots of pocket duty on the clock.





One big difference, other than the color, is the brass is significantly heavier than the aluminum. Was worried at first that the magnets would have trouble but happy to say, they are working fine.

Gonna give it some pocket time to see if I can get used to the heft but I do like the way it looks.

And polished.


----------



## sunny_nites (Mar 9, 2015)

Alright, some parts are finally showing up!

Got the Warm Nichias in and wow, these are warm. I'm thinking they are even warmer than 3600K but they definitely look hi cri. Like holding a piece of sunshine in your hand.

Some beamshots from about 10 feet away.


Neutral Cree:





2 neutral Cree and one warm (but not as warm as these new, hi cri LEDs) Nichia:





And three warm Nichias:






Tried to capture show how the LEDs illuminate colored objects.

Direct sunlight





Typical 40watt fluorescent





Three neutral Crees





Very warm, hi cri Nichias





Big difference, eh?

I'm on the fence on which light or combination I like best. Immediately after seeing the Nichias, everything else looked blue. Even though the Crees are nowhere near blue on their own.


----------



## KuanR (Mar 9, 2015)

The brass looks great and compliments the light's design better. Do you plan to release the brass one, and if so, how much would they go for? 

The 2 neutral + 1 warm is a nice balance. Thanks for the comparisons


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 10, 2015)

I would like to go with 2 neutral & 1 warm. I agree also that the Brass looks great - but the weight....


----------



## sunny_nites (Mar 10, 2015)

I was definitely surprised at how warm those lights were. The combination with the two neutral Crees and the warm Nichia, that comes with the X-light donor, got the most votes on line and locally. I didn't get a picture of it but mixing in the very warm Nichias with the Cress didn't work so well. The color temps were so far apart they just didn't blend. We'll stick with the two neutral Crees and one warm (but not too warm) Nichia combo for the standard configuration. If you do want the three very warm hi cri Nichias, I can absolutely put that together for you though.

Brass is definitely doable. It machines pretty similar to aluminum so the only difference is the material price. I should be able to do the lights in un polished brass for $8.00 US over the aluminum price. Now, if you want the brass polished, I would have to get a quote for that. I didn't actually do the polishing, that was provided by one of the guys I sold a gen 3 prototype to. I'll try to get a picture of the polished aluminum he did, looks like silver! I had no idea you could even polish aluminum.

My digital scale took the dirt nap, so I can't give you the exact weights yet but stay posted, I'll try to find a scale somewhere. Got used to the extra heft of the brass pretty quickly myself though.


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 11, 2015)

Hate to keep changing, but I will go with the standard led combination.


----------



## sunny_nites (Mar 11, 2015)

No problem at all! We're all figuring this out as we go along.

I will do a final configuration check with everyone on the trit slots, LED configuration, chassis material, etc when the parts come in and I get to start putting them together.

Still trying to figure out the new CPF sales site as well. Not sure I understand exactly how it works but will get the URL for the sales section when it comes closer to shipping these pups out.


----------



## KuanR (Mar 11, 2015)

Put me down for a brass one, and I'll finalize LED selections later. I definitely want the trit slots to go with it though!


----------



## bmetcalfe28 (Mar 13, 2015)

Are these still available


----------



## sunny_nites (Mar 14, 2015)

KuanR - Brass it is!

bmetcalfe28 - I have one aluminum Micro ATL left but am starting another small run in brass. Choose your poison!

Also, I will probably only be able to offer the first four early enthusiasts the trit slots on the sides. I had just a very limited supply of the special sized 240mah batteries that allowed for the 2.5mm slots on the sides. I can do up to two 2.5mm slots on the back but probably won't be able to offer any slots at all on the sides as the newer 240s are too wide to allow enough metal to remain, other than at the rear for trit slots.

Also, I will probably have to increase the price per slot on new orders. I underestimated the price of cutting the slots but will still honor the original quote for the first four lights. I'll have to get back to you with the price for trit slots going forward, again if you are interested in them that is.


----------



## Str8stroke (Mar 14, 2015)

I have no problem paying you a little more for the trit slots to help you out. I know you put a lot of work in these. 

That brass is slick!!! This is such a cool concept and final product. Great job. Can't wait for these to get closer to completion. I am liking that super warm HiCri Nichia. Man that is nice and warm.


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 14, 2015)

I've got no problem paying extra for the trit slots.


----------



## Light11 (Mar 14, 2015)

It looks great in brass!:thumbsup:
I'm definitely interested in one with trit slots and neutral emitters.


----------



## sunny_nites (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for the interest everyone! And the patience, I know this has been a long process.

Just want to do a reality check and get a count on the material everyone wants. Please give me a brass or aluminum so I can get the right amount of material to the machinist.


----------



## Str8stroke (Mar 14, 2015)

I was originally thinking it was aluminum, but if brass is available, then PLEASE PLEASE put me down for that!


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 16, 2015)

In for a brass if still counting.


----------



## stingray3 (Mar 16, 2015)

Please put me down for a "polished brass". Make it all neutral LED's. No trit slots....Thanks!


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 16, 2015)

Aluminum. The Brass looks great, but I want the lower weight. All the trit slots. 2 Neutral and 1 warm (but not too warm) standard LED configuration.


----------



## moshow9 (Mar 16, 2015)

Aluminum and all warm emitters for me


----------



## kiely23+ (Mar 17, 2015)

Aluminum, 1 neutral and 2 warm emitter, please!


----------



## rkJr (Mar 17, 2015)

Any more of these available or is there a sign up list I missed?


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm in if you're still looking for commitments. DEFINITELY would take a brass version (or 2).


----------



## sunny_nites (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey guys, 

Thanks for the counts! Getting enough interest that I will be making more runs of these in brass and aluminum so no worries. Everyone that wants one will get one in the configuration they are interested it.

Been working with the CNC guys on a few last minute tweaks. The Kentucky windage I was using on the manual runs had to be worked to the .01mm mark. Looking good now though and should start getting the blanks in very shortly.

I'll be fulfilling the non-trit orders first as we are still working out the exact placement and cuts for the slots but those won't be far behind.

Thanks and will be back with updates early next week.


----------



## sunny_nites (Mar 24, 2015)

A couple of quick updates:

Finally got my scale working:
Brass = 52 grams
Aluminum = 25 grams

Like I mentioned before the brass is significantly heavier than the aluminum. But, that being said, I find myself carrying the brass more often. Got used to the weight and really like the way it looks.

Screen shot of the CNC processed blanks and the jig to drill holes, etc:






Just cant beat a water jet/CNC! Notice a slight change to the tail of the lid. Added a bit of material for the split ring attachment, for added strength.

Still look to be on track for picking up the blanks later this week and should be ready to start shipping these out next week.

Thanks!!


----------



## Str8stroke (Mar 24, 2015)

very cool. I guess you could say the jig is almost up. 

Thanks for the updates. I like the split ring idea. Slick!


----------



## stingray3 (Mar 24, 2015)

Looking sweet! Thanks for the update!


----------



## sunny_nites (Mar 24, 2015)

> very cool. I guess you could say
> 
> 
> > the jig is almost up
> ...



I like it!


----------



## sunny_nites (Mar 26, 2015)

Just a couple of pics with what you will get in the mail:

Micro ATL G3 in aluminum or brass, intelligent USB lipo charger and wrench to open the charger port and a silicone holder to help keep track of the wrench. Also including some documentation with care and feeding instructions and all the possible programming combos for the controller and how to access them (all done through the power button via click and hold combinations).







The charger will supply up to 350mah, if your USB port will source that much juice.


----------



## KuanR (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks great and I really dog your attention to detail. If it's possible to get trit slots on my brass light, I'll wait for it.


----------



## sunny_nites (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi guys,

Another quick update; met with the machinist today. Have to say, these guys really do great work! The blanks look really good but we did find a few tweaks that need to be made to the cutting jigs and it looks like I'm not going to be able to start building this weekend like I had hoped. We're about 98% there though and should be able to start building real soon.

In the mean time, I did bring home a couple of rough cut cases to start fitting the electronics, so I at least have something for you to look at for now.






They updated the cutout for the split ring. I really like it compared to the flat mill I was doing.






Removing the die marks are one of the adjustments they are making. You can see the update to the the split ring attachment. Much sturdier than the original.










I'll have to see the final version to say for sure but looks like there might be a bit more clean up do do for the waterjet blanks as compared to the saw cut blanks.





More updates soon.

Thanks!


----------



## Str8stroke (Mar 28, 2015)

Very nice, Now that is a serious split ring attachment! Looks HD! 
Thanks for the updates.


----------



## stingray3 (Mar 28, 2015)

Agreed! Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## sunny_nites (Mar 28, 2015)

Forgot the best part; got another order for a polished brass Micro ATL G3 on Friday! :thumbsup:

I brought the prototype brass G3 with me to the machine shop for comparison and showed the owner all the bells and whistles.He immediately signed up for one for himself. 

Always nice to bring another unbeliever into the fold!


----------



## stingray3 (Mar 28, 2015)

How cool is that...Congrats! :twothumbs


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 28, 2015)

Very nice - great improvement on the split ring attachment!


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 8, 2015)

Hot dog!!

Look what showed up today:





The guys updated the cutting jig and I should be all set to start putting these together!

I've found over the course of this project that I have been way to optimistic about the time frame, so I'm going to resist the urge to set a ship date but can say with conviction that we are well on the way now.

I still have to setup a sales page and will get a link for that when I get some of G3s ready to ship.

Thanks and stay tuned!


----------



## stingray3 (Apr 8, 2015)

I am sure it is going to be well worth the wait on these....looking forward to mine!


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 8, 2015)

Looking forward to mine as well.


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 8, 2015)

Now that is a great update! Thank you sir! Excited to be able to place my furry fingers on one to fondle soon.


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey guys, really appreciate your enthusiasm!

I got to work with the drill jig (more accurate description than a cutting jig) last night and have to say, it works spectacularly! I was able to do portions of the build in minutes that would have taken hours before. 

Hoping to really make some headway this weekend.

Thanks and stay tuned!


----------



## KuanR (Apr 9, 2015)

I can almost feel the light in my hands...this is getting close


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi guys,

Had a chance to really work with the drill jig tonight:






It definitely has some quirks that I am figuring out but I think it is going to work out great!



























Still have a bit of fine tuning to do but everything is looking good.

Kind of off subject but just a little run time info. I charged up my personal light about two weeks ago and have been using it everyday, all day ever since. More or less as you would use a pocket light, some high some low, some fast strobe to annoy the kids, etc. 

And it's still fully charged:





I topped it off today and am going to use as I normally do, until the charge on the battery drops below 3.7volts. Really curious how long it will run between charges. I'm thinking it will be a while.

Thanks and stay tuned!!


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Apr 12, 2015)

These are way cool. Can't wait to get a brass version!


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 12, 2015)

Love the photos, I concur with AWTYD, can't wait.

IF you decide to do a copper version down the long road, put me front of the line. I can just imagine how the patina would build on these. Nice big chunk of copper. A Micro CUL, YUMMM!!!


----------



## stingray3 (Apr 12, 2015)

I love polished brass. I agree copper would be just as smokin hot!


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh yeah, I love me some polished copper lights! 

Believe it or not, copper is very hard to machine though and way beyond the abilities of my mill. Maybe someday but I'm afraid it's gonna have to go on the back burner with TI for now.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Apr 13, 2015)

these look great, im surprised you havent taken pre order deposits as this appears to be all coming out your pocket, for this I thank you and hope they turn out great, count me in for one.

Hard ano aluminium would be awesome


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks abarth_1200, your on the list!

I didn't want the pressure of a pre-sale, I really just do this for fun and to make some kick a$$ lights for myself as well and I had a feeling this would take a while to really get off the ground.

I'll post some more pics later tonight or tomorrow with the first mechanically complete (still have to stuff in the electronics), CNC - water jet, Micro ATL G3s!

Been a long haul but we are almost ready to start placing these in your hands!


----------



## abarth_1200 (Apr 13, 2015)

[emoji6]


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 13, 2015)

Alright, alright, alright, Inaugural run!! Mechanically complete CNC Micro ATL G3s!!





















Almost there amigos!!

These are good examples of the brushed finish on the aluminum and non-polished brass versions.

Thanks!!


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 14, 2015)

Sure looking good. Daddy likey


----------



## Flashlike (Apr 16, 2015)

*sunny nites* -- Please add me to the list. I will commit to purchase a brushed aluminum finish Micro ATL G3. Congrats to you on the clever and exquisite design and kudos to you for your patience and hard work that you have invested! :thumbsup:


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks Flashlike and welcome aboard!

Guys - ran into a problem with my mill fixture that I have to figure out so I'm going to have to ask you to bear with me a bit longer but definitely getting close!


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 17, 2015)

No problem. Your still faster than most Kickstarter programs! lol


----------



## Flashlike (Apr 18, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> Thanks Flashlike and welcome aboard!



Thanks, sunny_nites! I have a couple of questions about that 3mm blue "beacon" LED you are incorporating. 

1. Is this going to be a "standard" component (i.e. installed in all of the ones you are building) or an optional feature?
2. You said that it draws approximately .5 micro amps. Would it take a long time to drain the battery down at that rate? I'm assuming that this LED is on constantly and cannot be turned off?


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 18, 2015)

The beacon is standard equipment and is always on. Now if you don't want it, I could always not install it but I have to say the beacon is pretty darn handy though. Definitely can help you find the light in the dark. 

The blue LED actually runs around 5.0 micro amps. With the 240mah battery, from a full charge, it would take around 4 to 5 years to run it completely down. Those numbers sound crazy, I know, but I have several keychain beacons I made with 1632 and 2032 lithium primary cells that are coming up on 4 years and are still proudly performing keychain duty.

Pretty much the same with the neodymium magnets, if you don't want them for some reason, I can leave those out as well. But again, it really makes the light handy.


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 18, 2015)

I really like having a small LED always on to spot the light inside a bag (for instance).


----------



## Flashlike (Apr 18, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> The beacon is standard equipment and is always on. Now if you don't want it, I could always not install it but I have to say the beacon is pretty darn handy though. Definitely can help you find the light in the dark.
> 
> The blue LED actually runs around 5.0 micro amps. With the 240mah battery, from a full charge, it would take around 4 to 5 years to run it completely down. Those numbers sound crazy, I know, but I have several keychain beacons I made with 1632 and 2032 lithium primary cells that are coming up on 4 years and are still proudly performing keychain duty.
> 
> Pretty much the same with the neodymium magnets, if you don't want them for some reason, I can leave those out as well. But again, it really makes the light handy.



OK -- that sounds good to me. Thanks for the explanation and additional information on the beacon LED. 

Not to criticize the charging port hole cover design (a threaded insert that screws in and needs to be removed for access to the charging port), but have you thought of any other ideas on that? What about some sort of sliding plastic cover door?


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 18, 2015)

I did have a couple of other ideas that I explored for the charger port cover. One was a plastic plug that you could remove without a tool and the other was a silicone plug that was attached to the light and could also be removed without a tool. 

Neither of the other port cover ideas was very clean to implement though and the set screw won out. A sliding door of some sort would be pretty slick but it would unfortunately be beyond my fabrication skills.


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 19, 2015)

Keeping in line with your fabrication skills..........I think I have a plan........

What about a magnetic deflector shield? The positive ions in the shield would deflect the negative ions in the pocket lint. Thus creating the perfect Interpocket Electromagnetic Dust Deflector Shield. 

:thinking:


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 19, 2015)

Now that has some potential! :thumbsup:


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey guys, sorry for not getting any updates out lately. Really ran into a show stopper and have been frantically trying to figure out how to work around it.

I think I finally have it figured out but it led to a re-design that changed so much that it might end up being a G4. Working with the machine shop now to go over some of the specifics.

Sorry to ask for your patience again but I think your going to happy with the results!

Will get some pics of what I'm talking about up soon.

Thanks and stay tuned!


----------



## Flashlike (Apr 22, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> Hey guys, sorry for not getting any updates out lately. Really ran into a show stopper and have been frantically trying to figure out how to work around it.
> 
> I think I finally have it figured out but it led to a re-design that changed so much that it might end up being a G4. Working with the machine shop now to go over some of the specifics.
> 
> ...



 

Patiently waiting with great anticipation! 

(_drum roll_)...


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 22, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> Hey guys, sorry for not getting any updates out lately. Really ran into a show stopper and have been frantically trying to figure out how to work around it.
> 
> I think I finally have it figured out but it led to a re-design that changed so much that it might end up being a G4. Working with the machine shop now to go over some of the specifics.
> 
> ...



No problem, custom stuff can take some time. Interested in seeing what came up.


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 24, 2015)

OK guys, so here is where we are at.

The main problem I ran into, is that my mill, while great for hogging out prototypes or small production runs (very small), it is definitely not up to the task of a larger production run and it proved way to easy to turn expensive blanks into expensive scrap.

I'm making progress on the G3 run but it is going to be way slower and more work than I had anticipated.

Group of completed G3 bodies ready for finishing and electronics.







And that got me thinking.

There are several mechanical bottle necks with building the Micro ATL G3. What if I could come up with a slightly different design that would let the water jet do more of the work?

After a lot of thought and experimenting, I came up with the Micro ATL G4:





This is a rough, working prototype but you get the idea.


The G4 is physically the same size as the G3 but has a 1/16" lid and a 1/16" bottom rather than a single 1/8" lid and the body is hollow.










This is what the body will look like with the split ring attachment. 





The split ring attachment will move from the lid to the body and the lid and bottom will have a small notch at the split ring mount. The larger holes for the screws will also be cut out by the water jet and I will use stainless steel inserts to anchor the top and bottom rather than drilling and tapping into the material.

This will cut the mechanical portion of the build way, way down.

And, maybe best of all, this should allow me to use other metals in the build. ie. *Titanium and copper*!

I will still be selling the G3 run but probably will not build any more since the G4 should be much more efficient to put together.

More to come soon!

Thanks and stay tuned!!


----------



## Flashlike (Apr 24, 2015)

This updated design (G4) certainly makes sense from a machining standpoint. Looking good! 

Please don't tempt me by offering Titanium, though.


----------



## mcbrat (Apr 24, 2015)

I'd like to switch mine from brass to copper if possible...


----------



## Flashlike (Apr 24, 2015)

Would the switch be more likely to get turned on accidentally with the thinner cover plate, though?


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 24, 2015)

Wait a cotton pickin minute, did I read Titanium and Copper is a possibility???? Stop the Press!!!!!! I call dibs on the first one made! I need serial number Micro Cu001 

Thanks for the update. It looks like it is well worth the wait. Also thank you for the hard work.


----------



## KuanR (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for the update and great design changes. Hearing the consideration for titanium is getting me excited. If there's enough G3 brass lights for my spot in line, I'm still committed to buy it!


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks for the enthusiasm and support!



> Would the switch be more likely to get turned on accidentally with the thinner cover plate, though?


This lid design on the G4 is similar to the lid on the G2, that has been out there for a while. I haven't heard of any accidental turn ons and the one I carried never turned on in my pocket. I use the membrane switch from the X-light Micro donor and a soft silicone switch cover specifically to make it more difficult to accidentally turn on. Not to say that it couldn't happen but I have never heard of it happening and the testing I have done indicates it would be very unlikely. I can't say "impossible" because anything is possible but I have never seen an accidental turn on and I can confidently say it would be very, very unlikely even with the smaller lid.
Also, not that I think you would ever need this though, the X-light Micro controller actually has a timer mode that will turn the light off if that would be come an issue.



> Thanks for the update and great design changes. Hearing the consideration for titanium is getting me excited. If there's enough G3 brass lights for my spot in line, I'm still committed to buy it!


You can absolutely still get a G3 in brass! There should still be enough viable blanks to let everyone that committed to a G3 on line and locally to have one in the material they want (although just barely with the brass) if they would rather have a G3 than a G4.


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 25, 2015)

I probably didn't word the previous message very clearly; basically, I will be offering the G3 and the G4 side by side but once the stock is gone for the G3, I probably won't make any more G3s and will just move forward with the G4s.


----------



## stingray3 (Apr 25, 2015)

I still want my polished brass. Are you going to make a copper version?


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 25, 2015)

> I still want my polished brass. Are you going to make a copper version?



For sure, you can still get the polished brass G3! Copper will be offered in the G4 style.






Just about ready to begin shipping! 

I'll be going back over the list in first come first serve order and verifying with everyone on the specifics of their light; LEDs, aluminum, brass polished or brushed. G3 now or hold on for the G4.

Thanks and stay tuned!


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 25, 2015)

Sorry about the constant stream of updates! I've just had some free time over the last couple of days to really dig into this project.

I had always heard copper was difficult to machine but I had never actually tried it myself. So, I had some 1/8" copper laying around and I thought I would give it a try, just out of curiosity.

Color me surprised (maybe a nice shiny shade of copper :naughty but I found it not difficult to machine at all.






So, I'm going to offer the Micro ATL G3 in* copper!
*
I'm going to have to check on the price and I have a feeling it isn't going to be cheap but if you really have your heart set on a G3 in copper let me know and if there is enough interest I will definitely invest in a run of copper for you!


----------



## stingray3 (Apr 25, 2015)

Pending on price I would be interested in a copper.


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey guys,

I might have been wrong about the price of copper. It looks like the price for the metal by itself is about the same as brass. 

I've asked the machine shop for a quote on a copper run, so the final word will come from them but I will go out on a limb here and say the cost of a Micro ATL in copper should be the same as for one in brass.

I've been asked to put a list together of what people have asked for and in what order the lights will go out. I think that is a great idea, so everyone knows where they are in line and we can make sure everyone is getting what they want. I will try to get that list posted later today.

Also, as I mentioned earlier this has been a crazy weekend with a lot of things hitting all at the same time. I just got a special type of mill bit that should allow me to continue to offer the G3 for future runs. So, if you would rather have a G3 than a G4 and you are further down on the list, no problem, this likely won't be the last run for the G3.


----------



## Flashlike (Apr 26, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I might have been wrong about the price of copper. It looks like the price for the metal by itself is about the same as brass.
> 
> ...



*All I can say is* :twothumbs  :goodjob:  :bow: 

lovecpf


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 26, 2015)

I scoured the post and this is what I came up with for the list. I deeply apologize if I missed anyone, please let me know and I will make sure you are added. 

There are a couple of people that expressed an interest but never confirmed whether they wanted a light or not. If you do please let me know. 

This would also be the time to let me know of any corrections or changes you would like to make to your order, ie. LED configuration, material etc.

And to make sure everyone is on the same page, the price list for the Micro ATL G3:
Aluminum brushed finish $85.00
Brass brushed finish $90.00 (came in a little lower than my original estimate)
Brass polished finish $95.00 (long story but the individual I was hoping would do the polishing is too busy with his own projects. This will be a polished brushed finish, not a mirror finish. I can supply pics if interested and not sure what I mean)
Copper brushed finish $90.00 (pending final quote from machine shop)
Copper polished finish $95.00 (same as brass)

I realize this project has dragged on way longer than anyone probably bargained for so, if you would like to decline your order, let me know. No hard feelings, I know how commitments and cash situations can change over time.


NameMaterialPolished BrassQtyLED Configurationkiely23+Aluminum11 Neutral 2 warmnfetterly Aluminum1StandardStr8strokeBrassNo1? standardmoshow9Aluminum1Warmstingray3 BrassYes1Neutralmcbrat BrassNo1 ? StandardLight11BrassNo1NeutralKuanR BrassNo1? Standardbmetcalfe28(maybe)mcbrat Copper1?standardrkjr (maybe)arewethereyetdad BrassNo1 (maybe2)? Standardabarth_1200Aluminum1StandardFlashlikeAluminum1Standard


----------



## Flashlike (Apr 26, 2015)

Is the "Standard" LED configuration 2 neutral & 1 warm? 
That is the configuration that I would prefer. In a Gen3, please.


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 26, 2015)

> Is the "Standard" LED configuration 2 neutral & 1 warm?


That is correct; the standard configuration for LEDs is 2 neutral and one warm (the Nichia LED that came with the X-Light donor) LED.



> That is the configuration that I would prefer. In a Gen3, please.


Gen 3 aluminum it is!


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 26, 2015)

nfetterly Aluminum1Standard

Works great for me. If you are doing trit slots I'd like them - but if you aren't no problem!!


----------



## stingray3 (Apr 26, 2015)

Mine is correct but I want to switch my LED config to "standard" please....also I am still debating on a copper G4 version.


----------



## KuanR (Apr 26, 2015)

I confirm my brass with the standard LED configuration and I'll get the brushed polish finish!

Could I change mine to the G4 version?


----------



## moshow9 (Apr 26, 2015)

moshow9Aluminum1Warm


Confirmed


----------



## mcbrat (Apr 26, 2015)

> mcbrat Copper 1 ?standard


standard is fine. would like mine in the G4 version.


----------



## Light11 (Apr 27, 2015)

Light11BrassNo1Neutral
Confirmed with trit slots if you still plan to offer that option and still in without them


----------



## kiely23+ (Apr 27, 2015)

kiely23+Aluminum11 Neutral 2 warm
confirmed! ;-)


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 27, 2015)

Str8strokeBrassNo1standard

Confirmed, Trit slots too if possible


----------



## stingray3 (Apr 27, 2015)

Sunny I am changing mine to the G4, polished or brushed brass, and with standard LED's please.


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks again for everyones support!!

Updated list:
NameMaterialPolishedQtyLED ConfigurationVersionkiely23+Aluminum11 Neutral 2 warmG3nfetterly Aluminum1StandardG3Str8strokeBrassNo1? standardG3moshow9Aluminum1WarmG3stingray3 BrassYes1StandardG4mcbrat CopperNo1 StandardG4Light11BrassNo1NeutralG3KuanR BrassNo1StandardG4bmetcalfe28(maybe)G3mcbrat CopperNo1standardG4rkjr (maybe)StandardG3arewethereyetdad BrassNo1 (maybe2)? StandardG3abarth_1200Aluminum1StandardG3FlashlikeAluminum1StandardG3


----------



## mcbrat (Apr 27, 2015)

Sorry, missed the polished or not. Would like copper polished!!!


----------



## KuanR (Apr 27, 2015)

KuanRBrassYes1standard
Trit slots if possible




Just to confirm I would like mine polished


----------



## Flashlike (Apr 27, 2015)

I would like the *brushed* finish on mine, please. :thanks:


----------



## jabe1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Is there a sales thread, or link?


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 28, 2015)

I was holding off on creating a sales link until I had a chance to work through all the build issues and had the project closer to being able to ship out lights in a timely manner.

The good news is we're just about there, so watch for a link to the sales thread in the very near future.

Thanks!


----------



## sunny_nites (May 4, 2015)

Micro ATL ser#s 15A3001 and 15A3002!!







Have to get some paperwork done but look for the sales link in the next day or so.

Thanks!

Oh yeah, just a tease of the copper cuties coming together.


----------



## Str8stroke (May 4, 2015)

Oh that copper sure looks nice. Put me down for one of those when you are ready!


----------



## sunny_nites (May 5, 2015)

Oh yes, there will be a copper Micro ATL in my stable.





I've been asked to put together a short video on how the driver works. Look for that shortly.

Thanks!


----------



## Flashlike (May 5, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> ...I've been asked to put together a short video on how the driver works. Look for that shortly.
> 
> Thanks!



In the section entitled "*Output*" in this review of the X-Light Micro it explains the UI. 

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/lri_xlight.htm


----------



## sunny_nites (May 6, 2015)

> In the section entitled "*Output" in this review of the X-Light Micro it explains the UI.
> 
> http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/lri_xlight.htm*



Flashlike - thanks for the link!

What I like best about the interface is that from the off setting, you can decide if you want the light to come on at full brightness or the dimmest setting without having to cycle through preset modes or try to remember what memory mode setting you left the light on.

Also, in the instructions that you will receive with your light, I've included an excerpt that goes over all the other strobe, timer, etc settings that this awesome little interface is capable of.

Still working on a quick video that goes over the quick high - low settings and how to ramp up and down for reference.


----------



## buddyrohr (May 6, 2015)

beautiful job. i have no money and no hopes of ordering one but just wanted to say ive been enjoying your thread. one thing i could throw in there what about engine turned along with your other finishes? beautiful work, wish i could buy a few.


----------



## sunny_nites (May 6, 2015)

> beautiful job. i have no money and no hopes of ordering one but just wanted to say ive been enjoying your thread. one thing i could throw in there what about engine turned along with your other finishes? beautiful work, wish i could buy a few.



Thanks and glad you've been enjoying the build!

Engine turning would be sweet for sure. It would require a degree of artistic talent and machinery that I lack in equal measure but a heck of an idea and who knows what might be possible sometime down the road.

Believe me I definitely understand where your coming from when speaking about $$. I truly wish I could offer these at lower prices but the economics of scale just aren't there. And, although it might be hard to believe, even at the price I have these at, it's looking kind of iffy that I will break even. But I knew that going in and my goal was to make a custom light that I could be proud of and have fun doing it. I think I have accomplished that at least.

I put together a video of sorts, just shows the on/off and ramp up/ramp down capabilities of the controller. I apologize for the grainy quality, the camera doesn't like the low light but hopefully you will get the idea.

[video]http://vid818.photobucket.com/albums/zz107/sunny_nites/P5060078_zps3j0guk4z.mp4[/video]


----------



## sunny_nites (May 7, 2015)

First mechanically complete copper G4!!
















Next to a G3 for comparison





Have to get a better pic of the split ring attachment but this is the way the G4 will be and the G3 when I run out of this batch of lids






Thanks and stay tuned!


----------



## Str8stroke (May 7, 2015)

Wow, I like that. Looks awesome. I can already see the patina growing on that quite nicely. 

I will take it. :twothumbs


----------



## mcbrat (May 7, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## KuanR (May 7, 2015)

Looking good! Can't wait to see the sales thread go up on these


----------



## zoran (May 7, 2015)

Subscribed  

Looking forward to the sales thread.


----------



## sunny_nites (May 7, 2015)

Ok, really sorry to keep teasing everyone with pics and I promise the sales link will be coming along very shortly but I just gotta say, WOW, copper polishes up nicely!!


----------



## Flashlike (May 7, 2015)

Super nice! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## nfetterly (May 7, 2015)

I hope you make some money on these - I think I'd like a copper one as well...


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (May 7, 2015)

I am INTO this light! Subscribed for updates and future sales thread. 

Forgive me if I missed it, but any lumen estimates?


----------



## sunny_nites (May 7, 2015)

Thanks and welcome aboard!



> Forgive me if I missed it, but any lumen estimates?



The X-light micro specs show an output of 4.5 lumens plus.

I don't have a light meter to say definitively but with the two neutral Crees and the one warm Nichia that came in the donor, the light output definitely appears to be higher than the original configuration driving the single Nichia.

So maybe around 6 lumens?

That might not sound like a lot but it will really light up a dark room!



> I hope you make some money on these



Thanks!

I think I will probably do alright over all. What I'm hoping is that I can make enough to invest in more and better equipment so I can keep developing and improving the lights.

Got my fingers crossed anyway!


----------



## KuanR (May 8, 2015)

Ooo that copper looks tasty. What's the price difference between brass and copper?


----------



## sunny_nites (May 8, 2015)

> Ooo that copper looks tasty. What's the price difference between brass and copper?



The price for the copper blanks is close enough to the price of the brass blanks that copper Micro ATLs will just be the same price as the brass Micro ATLs.


----------



## sunny_nites (May 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

Another busy weekend and some updates!

No and sorry for about the bazillionth time; sales link not quite ready yet. Still waiting on some paperwork and putting some of the feedback I got from my long term testers (ie, local sales) as updates into the build. But coming very soon!

Copper G4 prototype complete and already showing some very nice patina:











I got in some neutral Nichias the other day and finally had a chance to check them out. They are a bit cooler than the neutral Crees I have been using and at first I thought they were too cool. But the more I work with them the more I like them. The G4 prototype has the two very warm Nichias and the new cooler neutral Nichia. 
Beam shot and what might be my new personal favorite color combination:






Also as a bonus, the Nichias really allow the locator beacon to shine through. 
Comparison of a G3 with two neutral Crees and a moderately warm Nichia to a G4 with two very warm Nichias and a neutral Nicha. Both have the same blue LED and are being driven at the same level:





As far as brightness, both the neutral Nichia and neutral Crees are about equal. I'm not sure if the difference in how visible the beacon is, is because of a difference in the way the phosphor is formulated or something do do with the fact that the phosphor coating is higher up in the 5mm housing for the Nichia but the difference is very noticeable. 

Some battery info: I charged this light up on March 10th and have been using it every day since as you would normally use a pocket or keychain light (ie, same as before, some high, some low, lots of fast strobe to annoy the kids, etc) and darn if the battery isnt still showing fully charged:





I think these 240mah lipos are going to work out great!

Long term brass patina:















And last but not least; I re-did the video for the on/off/ramp up/ramp down. Much clearer this time. You can see the interference between the PWM and the refresh frequency of the camera at the lower settings but it is *not *visible to the naked eye:
[video]http://vid818.photobucket.com/albums/zz107/sunny_nites/P5080108_zpssnrmjs1g.mp4[/video]


Thanks and stay tuned!!


----------



## stingray3 (May 9, 2015)

Much better video sunny....I want to change to a G4 polished copper with standard LEDS please.


----------



## sunny_nites (May 9, 2015)

> I want to change to a G4 polished copper with standard LEDS please.



You got it! :thumbsup:


----------



## stingray3 (May 9, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> You got it! :thumbsup:



Thanks! :twothumbs


----------



## KuanR (May 10, 2015)

Love the new Nichia LED's, can I have the same combo as yours with my brass G4?


----------



## nfetterly (May 10, 2015)

KuanR said:


> Love the new Nichia LED's, can I have the same combo as yours with my G4?



Same for me with my aluminum Micro ATL


----------



## sunny_nites (May 10, 2015)

> Love the new Nichia LED's, can I have the same combo as yours with my brass G4?





> Same for me with my aluminum Micro ATL



Absolutely!


----------



## kiely23+ (May 11, 2015)

I love the G4 design!
If possible I would like to change from G3 to G4 design!?
Thanks...


----------



## sunny_nites (May 11, 2015)

> I love the G4 design!
> If possible I would like to change from G3 to G4 design!?
> Thanks...



G4 it is!

I'll have to check the records but I believe this will be your light, ser # 15A4001. Just need to stuff it with the electronix.


----------



## kiely23+ (May 12, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> G4 it is!
> 
> I'll have to check the records but I believe this will be your light, ser # 15A4001. Just need to stuff it with the electronix.



perfect!


----------



## KuanR (May 14, 2015)

I am always coming here for updates  Anything new these past few days?


----------



## sunny_nites (May 15, 2015)

> I am always coming here for updates  Anything new these past few days?



Was starting to worry that I was burning people out with updates, glad to hear you still want them!

Mostly, lately, I have been working on making the build more efficient so I can get these pups out the door quicker. So far though, it still takes an insane amount of time to put these lights together. But I am making incremental progress!

Some of the updates today are just build efficiency gains; I've found a better way to wire up the LEDs that increases some of the inside the case space. Not a big deal once the light is finished but does make it easier to build. Tried a couple of different circuit boards for the charger jack but finally came to the conclusion that just wiring it up without the board is actually better. And a change from the Gen2; the Gen3 and Gen4 lights will disconnect the circuit from the battery while charging. Again, not a big deal in the overall scheme of things but it does increase the efficiency of the charger a bit and allows you to reset the controller and battery protection circuit just by plugging in the charger to the charging port on the light.

I have been meaning to bring this up for a while; I really ran into a wall with the trit slots. I realized early on that my mill was not accurate enough to produce the slots so I looked around for local and some not so local machine shops that might be willing to take on the project and not bust the budget. I did find two shops and got them some blanks to try out. Unfortunately the work they both returned was sub par (I mean really, really sub par). So, I'm afraid that at this point I can't offer trit slots on the lights. Hopefully down the road, if there is enough interest for me to continue to build and refine these lights, I will be able to invest in better equipment and that I might be able to offer trit slots at some point.

Check back in over the weekend and I hopefully will have some pictures of the first, production builds on the Gen4s!

Thanks and stay tuned!


----------



## Light11 (May 16, 2015)

KuanR said:


> Love the new Nichia LED's, can I have the same combo as yours with my brass G4?



I would like the same combo for my Brassy ATL.


----------



## sunny_nites (May 16, 2015)

> I would like the same combo for my Brassy ATL.



Yes, sir! 

Got the list updated; Micro ATL G3, brass 2x warm Nichias, 1x neutral Nichia.


----------



## mcbrat (May 16, 2015)

Did you capture that my copper should be polished? 

Thanks
Mick


----------



## sunny_nites (May 16, 2015)

> Did you capture that my copper should be polished?
> 
> Thanks
> Mick



I did! Micro ATL G4, Copper, polished, standard LED configuration.

I'll get an updated list posted this weekend. Also, I will verify with everyone via IM before I complete your build to make sure everything is the way you want it.


----------



## sunny_nites (May 17, 2015)

Beautiful (in my IMHO) aluminum, Micro ATL G4 all buttoned up and ready for a trip!











And the becon






Fully charged and tested. Each light will be tested for function and will get a full charge and discharge cycle before being shipped.





Your Micro ATL will come with the battery in a "storage state" charge. ie, the voltage will be around 3.7v to 3.9v. So,you will want to fully charge it before you start using it. There will be a note in the package reminding you of that.

I was hoping to have pics of the first prod copper light but just ran out of time to completely finish. So look for more production pics next week.

It's been a long road, with a steep learning curve, for sure but I believe I finally have everything in order and will be setting up the sales site shortly. Look for a link to the *sales post by late next week!*

Which brings me to a little *announcement*; to show my appreciation to everyone that has stuck with me through this long, long process, I will be sending each person that has gotten back to me and *Confirmed* their commitment to the purchase of a Micro ATL a free bonus from another project I have been working on. Nothing to get too fired up about but I really think you will like it. Anyone that is on the following list is eligible for the bonus as long as you get back to me with a confirmation of your commitment before the sales site goes up next week. And.... you can ask me what the bonus is, all you want but you will have to wait until your package arrives to find out! :naughty:


NameMaterialPolishedQtyLED ConfigurationVersionConfirmedPotential Customerskiely23+Aluminum11 Neutral 2 warmG4yesbmetcalfe28nfetterly Aluminum1Nichia 2 warm 1 neutralG3yesrkJrStr8strokeBrassNo1StandardG3yesmoshow9Aluminum1WarmG3yesstingray3 CopperYes1StandardG4yesmcbrat CopperYes1 StandardG4yesLight11BrassNo1Nichia 2 warm 1 neutralG3yesKuanR BrassYes1Nichia 2 warm 1 neutralG4yesbmetcalfe28(maybe)G3mcbrat CopperYes1standardG4rkjr (maybe)StandardG3arewethereyetdad BrassNo1 (maybe2)? StandardG3abarth_1200Aluminum1StandardG3FlashlikeAluminum1StandardG3yes


Thanks and stay tuned!!


----------



## moshow9 (May 17, 2015)

Getting closer!! Thanks for the update!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stingray3 (May 17, 2015)

Cant wait. Excellent job. Looks awesome!


----------



## arewethereyetdad (May 21, 2015)

I am confirming for one brass! Thank you!


----------



## sunny_nites (May 21, 2015)

> I am confirming for one brass! Thank you!



Awesome, thanks!


Ser # NameMaterialPolishedQtyLED ConfigurationVersionConfirmed15A4001kiely23+Aluminum11 Neutral 2 warmG4yes15A3002nfetterly Aluminum1Nichia 2 warm 1 neutralG3yes15B3001Str8strokeBrassNo1StandardG3yes15A3003moshow9Aluminum1WarmG3yesstingray3 CopperYes1StandardG4yesmcbrat CopperYes1 StandardG4yesLight11BrassNo1Nichia 2 warm 1 neutralG3yesKuanR BrassYes1Nichia 2 warm 1 neutralG4yesbmetcalfe28(maybe)G3mcbrat CopperYes1standardG4rkjr (maybe)StandardG3arewethereyetdad BrassNo1StandardG3yesabarth_1200Aluminum1StandardG315A3001FlashlikeAluminum11 Neutral Cree 2 warm NichiaG3yes


----------



## Str8stroke (May 21, 2015)

:goodjob:


----------



## magellan (May 21, 2015)

I just discovered this thread, been reading it thru. Very cool little light.

I'd like to order one in each metal. Will get back to you in the next few days on the options as I might want each one a little different.


----------



## sunny_nites (May 21, 2015)

> I'd like to order one in each metal.



Most excellent! Thanks and I have you on the list!


----------



## magellan (May 21, 2015)

Great. I'm really glad I saw this thread. I'm sure you'll sell a ton of them.


----------



## sunny_nites (May 21, 2015)

> Great. I'm really glad I saw this thread. I'm sure you'll sell a ton of them.



Thanks!

Sassy little copper G4, fresh off the buffer wheel


----------



## Str8stroke (May 21, 2015)

Yummy! Copper! Daddy like.


----------



## sunny_nites (May 22, 2015)

At long, long, long... last, the sales site is up!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?401737-Micro-ATL-G3-and-G4&p=4659049#post4659049


----------



## KuanR (May 22, 2015)

:twothumbsNICE! Let us know when our pre-order lights are ready to ship. I have to coordinate with my US address


----------



## sunny_nites (May 23, 2015)

Will do and thanks again!


----------



## AndyF (May 23, 2015)

May I ask what size/type the screws are for the lid attachment?. I would like to source some black finish screws if possible.

Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## sunny_nites (May 24, 2015)

The G3s use four stainless steel 2-56 x 3/8" SAE screws. The G4s use eight M2 x 4mm stainless steel metric screws, except for the very first couple off the line that also use the SAE screws.

One note of caution, try not to lift the lid off of the light. The lids are sealed with an extremely thick silicone grease to aid in water resistance. This grease is not like the stuff they use to protect car light bulbs from the elements but is similar to what is used to seal watch stem o-rings on high end watches and such.

I would suggest replacing one screw at a time. Also, the screws are set with low hold Loctite to make sure they never back out or become loose and you would want to use that to seal them as well.

Now with all that being said, getting screws to match the countersink is more complicated than it sounds. Sending you an IM to discuss some options.


----------



## AndyF (Jun 2, 2015)

I recently purchased a Spyderco Dog Tag folder and I'm thinking this light would be a perfect match.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## sunny_nites (Jun 7, 2015)

The Micro ATLs are definitely small enough to wear along with a dog tag. Sounds like a good combo!


----------



## groo01 (Jun 8, 2015)

Groo here
I hope you got my e-mail.
I would be interested in a copper,max light output and a low.


----------



## magellan (Jun 18, 2015)

Just got my G4 aluminum. What a cool little light. 

I didn't know about the charging arrangement--also very cool. 

Can't wait till I get my bronze and copper versions.


----------



## magellan (Jun 19, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> The G3s use four stainless steel 2-56 x 3/8" SAE screws. The G4s use eight M2 x 4mm stainless steel metric screws, except for the very first couple off the line that also use the SAE screws.
> 
> One note of caution, try not to lift the lid off of the light. The lids are sealed with an extremely thick silicone grease to aid in water resistance. This grease is not like the stuff they use to protect car light bulbs from the elements but is similar to what is used to seal watch stem o-rings on high end watches and such.
> 
> ...




How about the screw that covers the charge port in the G4? I'd like to get a couple of replacements.


----------



## sunny_nites (Jun 19, 2015)

> Just got my G4 aluminum. What a cool little light.


Thanks! Hope you enjoy it!



> How about the screw that covers the charge port in the G4? I'd like to get a couple of replacements.


For sure, I can send you a couple of replacements. One thing to keep in mind; the port covers are ground and tuned per light. The replacements should be pretty close but may not fit exactly like the original.


----------



## magellan (Jun 20, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> Thanks! Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> 
> For sure, I can send you a couple of replacements. One thing to keep in mind; the port covers are ground and tuned per light. The replacements should be pretty close but may not fit exactly like the original.



Okay, that's fine, you can send them with my brass and copper lights.


----------



## sunny_nites (Jun 20, 2015)

> send them with my brass and copper lights



Will do!


----------



## magellan (Jun 20, 2015)

Had a quick question. I just noticed with the light off I can see a faint blue glow from the inside of the light. And it's mostly in back of the left LED. What is that?


----------



## archimedes (Jun 20, 2015)

Beacon ... ?


----------



## sunny_nites (Jun 20, 2015)

> Had a quick question. I just noticed with the light off I can see a faint blue glow from the inside of the light. And it's mostly in back of the left LED. What is that?





> Beacon ... ?



archimedes is absolutely correct; that blue glow you see is the locator beacon that comes with the light. It is positioned behind the left most LED when looking at the front of the light.

The beacon is a 3mm blue LED running continuously at around 5 micro amps. Its purpose is to assist you in finding the light in the dark along with what ever you may have it attached to, like a Keyring, job badge lanyard, etc.

The beacon runs at such a low current that it wont affect the availability of the primary light and would take a substantial amount of time to run the battery down. I actually have some standalone beacons that have been running almost 4 years.


----------



## magellan (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks, I thought it might be something like that. That's interesting that they can last four years (or more).

I had one other question. I saw a photo of the battery. It looks like a bag rather than a cylindrical can type. Is this a LiFePO4 battery? But those are only 3.2V and this one says says 3.7V.


----------



## sunny_nites (Jun 22, 2015)

The batteries in the Micro ATLS are actually 240mah, 3.7 volt lithium polymer batteries. 

The battery housing is called a prismatic bag and the flat, rectangular format fits the shape of the Micro ATL perfectly.


----------



## magellan (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks.

Ha-ha, I had a temporary brain fart and confused lithium polymer with LiFePO4, which I didn't think came in the bag format.

The 240 mAh capacity is similar (actually 60 mAh more at 180 mAh) to the little 10280 cylindrical can batteries I have for lights like my Peak Eiger, TnC, and MBI flashlights, but I bet this battery will last a lot longer between charges because of the XPG, XPG2, and Nichia 219 emitters used and the extreme brightness of those lights in direct drive. Is direct drive used in this light on the brightest setting?

For anyone interested Wikipedia has a good article on LiPo batteries:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium_polymer_batteries

Actually the articles on all the different types of lithium and lithium ion batteries are very good and worth reading. I recently read the very interesting article on lithium thionyl chloride batteries, which are a bit different. For example, they can last 25 years in service. Also, they are actually lithium metal and not lithium ion type, a point I had missed before.

Sorry about going OT a bit but this is pretty cool stuff.


----------



## sunny_nites (Jun 22, 2015)

There several reasons I went with the 240mah lipo to provide power for the Micro ATL; 
1 ) The 240mah lipo is the right size and shape. There doesn't appear to be any type of standard for lithium polymer sizes other than the capacity. And even then the dimensions of the batteries shape will vary wildly, with some batteries being longer and thinner and others being shorter and thicker but all having the same capacity. A bit of trivia and the secondary reason I had to stop production on the G3 series was that the 240mah lipo that would fit in the chassis turned out to be difficult to find a reliable source for. There is just enough more space in the G4 to allow me to use a more readily available battery of the same capacity.
2) The 240mah lipo used in the Micro ATL comes with an under/over voltage safety circuit that will protect the battery and keep it from any type of thermal runaway event (industry jargon, not mine). 
3) The batteries used in the Micro ATLs are all 10 x charge/discharge. Meaning they could safely output and be charged at up to 2.4 amps. With the three x 5mm LED circuit in the Micro ATL topping out between 60mah and 70mah and the included charger providing a max of 350mah of charge, these batteries are pretty much idling.
4) This has just been my experience but I have found that lipos tend to be more reliable and have a longer life span in general than I have seen with similar capacity cylindrical cells in both the lithium ion, 3.7 volt and LifePo4 3.2 volt types. I have never done any definitive experiments and am just going with practical experiences from using different types of lithium batteries in various equipment.
5) The 3.7 volts provided by the lipo allow the Micro ATL to run without a voltage multiplier for peak efficiency. A 3.2 Volt LifePo4 would be able to run the LEDs without a multiplier after being fully charged but the lights would dim drastically when the battery dropped down to its nominal voltage.




> Is direct drive used in this light on the brightest setting


This is a very good question and I'm on the fence about how to answer it. So bear with me as I try to explain.
The microprocessor that controls the Micro ATL uses a PWM (pulse width modulator) to vary the brightness of the LEDs. Some flashlight enthusiasts will say that they don't like PWMs because they can hear a whine emitted from them and or can see a pulsing in the light. The noise would probably never be a factor with the Micro ATL as it does not use a coil and at the low current, wouldn't be likely to make any kind of audible sound. The pulsing of the light in the Micro ATL shouldn't be a factor either as the microprocessor runs at such a high base frequency that it should be above the perception of a persons vision. I verified the PWM operation of the circuit years ago with an oscilloscope and while I don't recall the numbers, I do remember being impressed at the high frequency being used.
When the light is at full brightness, the PWM stops running and in theory the circuit should be in a direct drive mode. Now this is the kicker, even providing direct drive, the circuit drive capacity maxes out at about 70mah. So, there is something limiting the max current but it is not the PWM.
So to answer your question I would have to say; yes, at max brightness, the circuit is in direct drive but with a current limitation being provided by the circuit itself.


----------



## magellan (Jun 22, 2015)

Wow, thanks for all the great information and taking the time to answer my questions. I really appreciate it. Also I can see a lot of thought went into the design and manufacturing of this little light. Good things come in small packages!


----------



## sunny_nites (Jun 22, 2015)

> Wow, thanks for all the great information and taking the time to answer my questions. I really appreciate it.


You are very welcome! As you can probably tell from the long dissertation, I am more than happy to ramble on and on about these lights and how they work.



> Also I can see a lot of thought went into the design and manufacturing of this little light. Good things come in small packages!



Thanks! I really appreciate the feedback and hope you enjoy your lights!


----------



## sunny_nites (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for the wiki link! That was an interesting article for sure.

Lots of cool stuff going on with batteries at the moment. Looking forward to the one that takes the crown from the lithium ion/polymer, et all camp. I think it would really have to be something to behold!


----------



## magellan (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes, lots of really cool stuff going on in battery research. I was a bit surprised to find that the lithium thionyl chloride types were not lithium ion but lithium. I thought lithium metal batteries were too susceptible to fires since the lithium electrode ignites on exposure to air. This was one reason the lithium ion types replaced the lithium metal cells. Maybe one of the experts here will comment since I don't understand it. 

And I really appreciate all the info you provided. It really helps me appreciate what a little marvel this light is. I did have one more question but I'll save it for my next post. I need to think a bit about it first.


----------



## magellan (Jun 23, 2015)

Okay, I had one more question. Hope you don't mind. But I noticed despite the lack of a reflector the light actually has pretty good throw. In fact, it's about the same as my Olight i3s EOS AAA flashlight, which has a much bigger and deeper reflector. I guess the high curvature glass on the front of the LED gives a pretty tight focus.


----------



## sunny_nites (Jun 23, 2015)

> Okay, I had one more question. Hope you don't mind.


Not at all, I'm more than happy to share whatever I can.



> But I noticed despite the lack of a reflector the light actually has pretty good throw. In fact, it's about the same as my Olight i3s EOS AAA flashlight, which has a much bigger and deeper reflector. I guess the high curvature glass on the front of the LED gives a pretty tight focus.



It is surprising how well these 5mm LEDs can put out light. The Micro ATLs seem to generally run between the mid and hi settings on the AAA XP-E and XP-G lights I've compared them to. Admittedly much closer to the mid than the high but still pretty impressive.

The way I understand it, and anyone feel free to correct me if I misspeak, you are correct in that the tall dome on the 5mm LEDs acts like a focusing device to give the lights throw, similar to how a reflector would act on a single high power LED.

I know there are a lot of viewing angles available in the 5mm LED format and while I haven't compared a lot of them, the 15 degree LEDs the Micro ATLs use have a dome that is about twice as tall as a batch of 50 degree LEDs that I have. Not sure if it is just coincidence but it would lead me to believe that the viewing angle on 5MM is at least somewhat dependent on the height of the dome or maybe the distance between the light producing portion of the LED and the tip of the dome.

Again the way I understand it, manufacturers cant use a focusing dome on high power LEDs because it would trap heat and shorten the LEDs lifespan. So, you have to add a reflector or some external optic to focus the high power LEDs beam and make it useful for something like a flashlight.


----------



## nfetterly (Jun 23, 2015)

Looking forward to mine. I will probably be back up in Toronto area close to end of July and last time up I met with some other cpf members. These would be good to share.

of course then I get the security questioning why I have ~10 flashlights in my bag......


----------



## magellan (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks, sunny_nites, great info. I really appreciate it.

Not sure anyone else would be interested in this, but if you ever decided to make an even wider one with four or five LEDs I'd be interested. You could alternate the neutral and warm LEDs.


----------



## sunny_nites (Jun 24, 2015)

> why I have ~10 flashlights in my bag......


Glad I'm not the only one! 



> if you ever decided to make an even wider one with four or five LEDs


That would be pretty cool and the more 5mm LEDs you can pack into a light, the brighter it would be!


----------



## magellan (Jun 28, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> Glad I'm not the only one!
> 
> 
> That would be pretty cool and the more 5mm LEDs you can pack into a light, the brighter it would be!



If you ever decide to make one, I'm in. And I'm sure I wouldn't be the only one.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jun 28, 2015)

Make one round, with various color leds all around it. With a button in the center, So we can cycle through the leds, That way we just spin it in our hand if we want Nichia, or cool white, or say red, maybe blue, you get the idea. 

Then the final mode, they all come on, Then you name it Micro UFO Light.


----------



## magellan (Jun 28, 2015)

Ha-ha, that sounds great. The ATL-UFO light! I'm in!


----------



## magellan (Aug 5, 2015)

I just got my copper and brass versions. Wow, noticeably heavier than my aluminum model. Despite the small size, gives a solid feel in the hand. Also noticeably brighter than my aluminum one which has two warm and one neutral LED. These are just great little lights. I had to have one of each.


----------



## sunny_nites (Aug 5, 2015)

> These are just great little lights. I had to have one of each.



Thanks and hope you enjoy them!

I do enjoy the look of my brass and copper lights and always have one or the other on my keychain to show but I typically find myself carrying the aluminum in my pocket. That metal is just so light, it really disappears in a pocket.



> noticeably brighter than my aluminum one which has two warm and one neutral LED.



I don't have a light meter so I can't verify this but it appears to my eyes that the cooler temps appear brighter at the same power consumption. Not sure if that is a perception of brightness or if the cooler LEDs are really putting out more lumens. It wouldn't surprise me if there was a comparison of just that sort of thing on this website somewhere.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 5, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> I don't have a light meter so I can't verify this but it appears to my eyes that the cooler temps appear brighter at the same power consumption. Not sure if that is a perception of brightness or if the cooler LEDs are really putting out more lumens. It wouldn't surprise me if there was a comparison of just that sort of thing on this website somewhere.


Yeah, this gets said a lot here on CPF. Also, checking LED emitter spec sheets pretty much confirms it.

XML-U3 is really bright, but cold. Nichia 219 series isn't cold, but not as bright. I hear XML-U4 is super cold and has poor color rendition. Guess that's why we're not really seeing people screaming to have it.


----------



## magellan (Aug 6, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> Thanks and hope you enjoy them!
> 
> I do enjoy the look of my brass and copper lights and always have one or the other on my keychain to show but I typically find myself carrying the aluminum in my pocket. That metal is just so light, it really disappears in a pocket.
> 
> ...



You're welcome!

This little light is truly something different and possibly unique. Not an easy thing to do anymore with flashlights.


----------



## sunny_nites (Aug 15, 2015)

> This little light is truly something different and possibly unique. Not an easy thing to do anymore with flashlights.


magellan - Thank you very much and I really appreciate your support!!

Now, just wait till you see the G5!!


----------



## SA Condor (Aug 15, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> magellan - Thank you very much and I really appreciate your support!!
> 
> Now, just wait till you see the G5!!



How soon till you share the details for G5? I was just checking out your G3/G4 sales thread, but if there's a G5 I might hang on and wait for G5!


----------



## sunny_nites (Aug 16, 2015)

> How soon till you share the details for G5?



Thanks for your interest in the Micro ATL lights!

I'm probably jumping the gun a bit with the G5 teaser because it is going to be a while before they are ready to sell but it's been hard to contain the excitement!

Check back in a couple of weeks, I'm going to create a new thread with the specs and some pics of the prototypes.

Thanks!


----------



## Zandar (Aug 21, 2015)

O H sure, I haven't even gotten my G4 yet and your already teasing us with the G5!! Everyone is saying that once you get your light your hooked and then your compelled to buy one in each metal type. So I'm soon going to "need" 3 more G4's and God knows how many G5's. Your a monster aren't you!!!!


----------



## sunny_nites (Aug 21, 2015)

Pure evil for sure!

And, I'm gonna apologize for this right up front;

There are likely to be two different versions of the G5; the G5 and the G5 EX. Oh the humanity...


----------



## magellan (Aug 22, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> magellan - Thank you very much and I really appreciate your support!!
> 
> Now, just wait till you see the G5!!



You're welcome and I'm in for this one too, both versions.


----------



## sunny_nites (Aug 26, 2015)

> You're welcome and I'm in for this one too, both versions.



Thanks and I very much appreciate your support!

I'm really excited to be able to offer the G5 and G5 EX and have every confidence that they will not disappoint!


----------



## KuanR (Aug 26, 2015)

Can we get a sneak peek at the G5??


----------



## sunny_nites (Aug 26, 2015)

Absolutely!

I'm going to post pics of the prototypes and specs in a couple of weeks. 

Thanks and stay tuned!


----------



## Flashlike (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## sunny_nites (Sep 20, 2015)

I know, I know; I promised G5 specs and believe me, they are coming!

Really had a chance this weekend to do some testing and developing. I had been primarily testing with aluminum, which I am happy to report is turning out very well but hadn't had a chance to do any testing with brass or copper. I was pretty sure copper would work out well but I wasn't as sure about brass. This weekend I had enough time to put together brass and copper test mules and again, I am happy to report that brass actually looks very good too.

Since the G5 and G5 EX are intended for sale, I will probably start the thread on the sales page (but keep in mind that sales are going to be a while yet) rather than on this forum. I want to pretty up the prototypes a bit before I put pics of them up (although there is a pic of the long term, aluminum test prototype from the back and side on the sales thread :devil.

Should be starting the G5 thread up in another week or so.

Thanks and stay tuned!


----------



## sunny_nites (Oct 14, 2015)

I originally planned on starting the Micro ATL G5 thread on the sales forum but realized that this is still very much a work in progress and didn't want to clutter up the sales page, if there is one. By that I mean there has to be enough potential interest to move forward with a sales thread. So if you like what you see on the G5 build page and think you might be interested in purchasing one, when they are ready to sell, be sure to let me know.

Check back in this forum on Friday for pics and specs on the Micro ATL G5 build!

Thanks and stay tuned!


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 14, 2015)

:thumbsup:This is one of my favorite project threads! Keep up the good work, sir!


----------



## sunny_nites (Oct 15, 2015)

On with the show!


----------



## ftumch33 (Dec 29, 2018)

Whatever happened to this project?


----------



## Zandar (Dec 29, 2018)

I seem to remember that sunny_nites said there wasn't enough interest in this project to go forward with the G5 and G5E editions. He put the project on indefinite hold on April 28, 2016!


----------

